# spread the word. milkdrop is here.



## boi (Aug 26, 2004)

arguably the best visualization of all time, Milkdrop has found its way to Mac OS X, thanks to the efforts of the programmers behind ProjectM. 

http://xmms-projectm.sourceforge.net/

download it and enjoy it, then email the creators and thank them to no end.


----------



## themacko (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link, my bro has been telling me about this (he's obviously got Windows) and I was slightly bummed because I couldn't find it for Mac.  Looks like a 'real' version may be comming out soon!


----------



## monktus (Aug 29, 2004)

Wooooooo! Finally!


----------



## amorg4 (Jan 6, 2010)

i saw this visualizer on my friends computer and thought it was crazy.  I'm new to my mac so don't really know what I am supposed to do after i download this.  Any pointers?


----------



## helenk579 (May 24, 2010)

boi said:


> arguably the best visualization of all time, Milkdrop has found its way to Mac OS X, thanks to the efforts of the programmers behind ProjectM.
> 
> http://xmms-projectm.sourceforge.net/
> 
> download it and enjoy it, then email the creators and thank them to no end.




Such a very amazing link!


----------



## clay7x7 (Jan 5, 2011)

i want this program soooo bad!

however, i can't find any instructions on how to mount and run this program anywhere on the web.  

can someone PLEASE help me get this running on my mac?


----------

